# Small impact driver vs. driver/drill



## Shrute (Feb 25, 2010)

Take a look at the following sets:


















Both sets include both an impact driver and a driver/drill/screwgun.

What is the benefit of the driver/drill/screwgun over the impact gun? The impact gun is much faster (2,400RPM vs. 1,200-1,300) and much more powerful (800-850 in.lbs. of torque vs. 100-200).

The driver/drill/screwgun seems to be pretty popular, why would people buy it over the impact gun? Why would people buy a set with both tools?

I ask because I am looking to buy one of these and the impact gun seems like the clear choice, but there must be something I'm missing if people are buying the driver/drill/screwgun for around the same price.

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

we buy both because they are used for different uses. The screw guns are used for drilling and driving most screw. The impact guns are used for driving longer screw or lags and such which will place too much torque of a screw gun.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Shrute said:


> and much more powerful (800-850 in.lbs. of torque vs. 100-200).


The average current draw, and therefore power, of each may be the same but the peak torque is higher for the impact driver.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impact_driver
It's more of a brute force tool.

Impacts are louder and need special toughened bits, but your arms and hands need to resist less average torque while using it. 

What are the comparative weights of each tool? I'd think the impact is heavier because it needs a flywheel to store the energy for each impact.


----------



## Shrute (Feb 25, 2010)

Bob Mariani said:


> we buy both because they are used for different uses. The screw guns are used for drilling and driving most screw. The impact guns are used for driving longer screw or lags and such which will place too much torque of a screw gun.


Why not use the impact for both purposes?


----------



## Shrute (Feb 25, 2010)

Yoyizit said:


> Impacts are louder and need special toughened bits, but your arms and hands need to resist less average torque while using it.
> 
> What are the comparative weights of each tool? I'd think the impact is heavier because it needs a flywheel to store the energy for each impact.


The impact is about 0.1 lb. heavier (1.9 vs. 2.0 lbs. for example).

So the only determining factors are noise and bit toughness?

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

you cannot drill with an impact hammer. Also different materials need to be drilled at different speeds. And to make matters worse for you a hammer drill is needed for holes for concrete or tile


----------



## Shrute (Feb 25, 2010)

Bob Mariani said:


> you cannot drill with an impact hammer.


 Really? I wasn't aware of that. I've seen many sets of tips and drill bits on the 1/4" hex shank that said they were rated for impact guns that I took it for granted.



> Also different materials need to be drilled at different speeds.


 For what it's worth, the impact gun is variable speed from 0-2,400 RPM, a much greater range that the driver/drill. 



> And to make matters worse for you a hammer drill is needed for holes for concrete or tile


Sure, but that is when I'd use either the 18V or the dedicated hammer drill.


----------



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

I bought a Makita BTD 141 a month or two ago. It is a fantastic tool for sinking screws, lag screws, etc. I recommend it to everyone I know.

I've not tried to drill any holes with it, as I don't have any 1/4" hex shank drill bits. But it seems to "wiggle" a little, so I'm not sure how it would drill. 

I've got an old Porter Cable cordless drill that just won't die and a Bosch hammer drill that eats anything I throw at it, so I'm content with just driving screws with the impact. And it does that VERY well.

It IS loud, but no louder than the hammer drill when hammering into concrete. 

I say buy both the impact and the drill/driver. They are two different animals that can overlap a little, but each has its strengths.

Check out this thread for some more opinions/info.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f29/impact-driver-59590/

And don't forget, you can never have too many tools.:yes:


----------



## Shrute (Feb 25, 2010)

When it comes to full size cordless tools, like your 18V impact gun, I can see the benefits of having both a drill with a keyless chuck and an impact gun.

But when dealing with the small 10.8V tools, and the drill/driver only has a 1/4" hex shank instead of an adjustable chuck, I can't see why someone would use the 100-200in.lb. and 1,300RPM drill/driver when the impact gun has 4 times the torque and twice the speed (and it's variable speed so it could be used for drilling if necessary.

I'm not saying that someone is wrong for doing this, I am just interested in their reasoning why. I only need one of them and I want to weigh the differences so I get the best one for my purpose.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

I guess the main thing this tool can do is deliver the proper amount of torque to a screw without stripping it or snapping the head off. Power and speed is secondary and the weight issue cancels out for your two candidates.


----------



## Shrute (Feb 25, 2010)

I ended up ordering the Makita 10.8V Impact model. I just hope I don't find out later that the driver/drill would be better


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I consider a tool with a conventional drill chuck a necessity. Individual drill bits are much more common and a whole lot cheaper than hex shank drill bits.

http://www.amazon.com/DeWalt-DW2551...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1271283052&sr=1-2

Besides conventional drills an Impact driver cannot be used with Hole saws, rotary rasps, bits for glass or ceramic, or any sanding or grinding attachments.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Shrute said:


> I just hope I don't find out later that the driver/drill would be better


If you do, tell us by what standards you made that decision.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

the impact is the one tool i wish i had


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

Shrute said:


> I ended up ordering the Makita 10.8V Impact model. I just hope I don't find out later that the driver/drill would be better


Sorry, you will find that out. For a 10.8 tool the drill is the ticket. Impacts suck for finesse work.


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

I recently bought the Dealt 18V impact driver and drill combo set and love it. As already stated the impact driver is phenominal at both driving lags and screws in, but I revcently used it to pull lags and screws out of an old wodden play system. A lot of the lagbolts and screws had rusted but the torque on the driver got them out very easily.

I anticipate using the drill a lot when I put up the new play system.

The set with two lithium batteries and the fast charger just came down in price at HD - it was $279 but recently dropped to $199 which is a great deal for what you get IMO


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

I have that Makita set - love it! The drill/drive is useful for driving screws when you have a concern about overdriving them, say if you were driving into a soft material or the screw itself was a soft metal. You can turn down the torque so you don't strip out the material. For example, I was putting a piano hinge on a piece of redwood. Tons of 1/2" #6 screws in soft wood. I set the torque on the drill at about 4 and went to town. The screws set nicely, pulling the metal to wood - then the clutch would immediatly engage when the screw was seated.

I could do the same with the impact driver, just by feathering the trigger. You get to the point where you can actually get one impact at a time. But you are dependent on your own skill every time to get it perfect, and let's face it - yer a clown just like the rest of us!

You can drill with the impact just fine, but when it hits the impact point I find it much slower going than with a drill. I've never tried them side by side.


----------



## Shrute (Feb 25, 2010)

After using the Impact gun for a few weeks I have come to a conclusion, it is EXCELLENT!

As PaulCP said, you get a feel for it and use your skill to know when to stop driving. One thing I used it for a lot is screwing electrical devices into plastic boxes, I didn't strip a single one. A few minutes later I used the little thing to drive a 3" wood screw thru 2 2x4's with ease. Then I used it to hang large elctrical panels, it drove the #12 by 1 1/2" long screws into the plywood back board with ease. The only thing I've used my 18V drill/driver for since I got the little 10.8V impact driver is for the 3/4" auger bit and for hammerdrilling anchor holes, I did everything else with the little gun.

I wouldn't give it up or exchange it for the driver/drill for any amount of money. 

It's nice having such a tiny gun that has so much power, but will also work with finesse.


----------

